# Configuration Hackintosh



## LedgeVI (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour, je travaille dans la retouche photo, le web et j'aimerais me monter un hackintosh car mon vieux G5 commence à peiner sur différent logiciel(Suite adobe, ). Je me suis fait une config à l'aide du site TonyMacX86 mais quelque questions me reste encore. Tout d'abord est ce que cette config. est totalement compatible (niveau consommation, les composants ... et des attente de TonyMac ) :

Carte mère   :            Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H
CPU        :                  Intel Core i7-4790 (3.6 GHz)       
GPU        :                  ASUS GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 - GeForce GTX 760 2Go
SSD         :                 Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 Go
HDD         :                 Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 SATA 6Gb/s 1 To (2 fois)
RAM           :               Kingston HyperX Fury 8Go DDR3 1600MHz CL10 (2 fois)
Alim              :            Corsair RM550 80Plus Gold
Watercooling      :      Corsair Hydro Series H60 (2013 edition)
Ventilateur boitier  :   Noctua NF-P14 FLX

Voici le liens pour plus de précision : http://www.ldlc.com/b-dcbdaa349ab4805c.html

Et ensuite une fois le PC monter pourrais-je réellement le booter sur OS X et de préférence Yosemite et après OS X est-il réellement stable (j'ai lus plusieurs choses a ce sujet mais une bonne réponse me rassurerait)


----------



## Pochtroi (14 Février 2015)

Salut, désolé, ma réponse ne va pas beaucoup t'aider...

Dans l'idée, si j'ai bien compris, je ne vois pas pourquoi ta config ne marcherait pas d'après ce qui est dit sur tonymacx86.
Je crois que je me pose un peu les mêmes questions que toi (avec un budget divisé par 4) mais il semble qu'on ne soit pas nombreux à vouloir tenter cette expérience.
Personellement, je pense plutôt partir d'un PC d'occase avec déjà un HDD et/ou un SSD et tout ce qui va avec (ventilos, alim...).
Si j'ai pas de bol, je devrai changer la carte mère + le microprocesseur, il semble que la carte graphique ne soit pas obligatoire suivant ce qu'on fait avec la bestiole (mais toi, tu dois envoyer du steak de ce côté là ).

Mais ça ne semble pas si simple que décrit chez Tony. Vu le nombre de réponses qu'on a sur ce sujet, on doit être très peu nombreux à être prêts à tenter l'expérience et si on veut s'y mettre, faut aussi se mettre à l'anglais 

Mais si ça tourne et que l'OS est stable, c'est la super classe. Un Mac évolutif avec un tarif raisonnable par rapport à ce qu'on lui demande ! 

Bref, pourvu qu'il y ait des Macgénérateurs d'expérience qui puissent nous aider à Hackintoshifier nos ordis.


----------



## Hasgarn (16 Février 2015)

On est vachement plus nombreux qu'on ne le pense. Déjà, TonyMacx ne recense pas tout, il est déjà possible de faire des Hack avec la nouvelle plate forme 2011-3 qu'Apple n'a pas mis dans son futur MacPro.

Ensuite, c'est loin d'être difficile, mais ça demande un peu de concentration. Les outils TonyMac sont assez bons (et pour cause, c'est du libre repackagé), Clover et bon nombre d'autres font un excellent travail. 

Frodon a créé un topic dédié aux configs fonctionnelles avec Yosemite : http://forums.macg.co/threads/configs-hackintosh-100-compatible-yosemite.1256157/

Pochtroi : tant qu'à faire, ne jette pas ton argent par la fenêtre et achète toi des composants qui marchent à coup sur.
LedgeVI : si tu as pris excuslivement des composants du site de Tony, pas de soucis. Il n'y a plus qu'à suivre les tutos.

Il n'y a rien de sorcier.


----------



## Leplouc (25 Février 2015)

Je travaille également dans la photo (Lightroom essentiellement) et je tourne avec mon Hackintosh depuis plus d'un an.
Peu importe la configuration, celles de TonyMac fonctionnent et ont été validées.
Dire que ça marche du premier coup, c'est presque vrai. 
J'ai monté le mien sous Mountain Lion et aucun problème de démarrage si l'on suit bien les procédures.
Le passage sous Yosemite n'a pas été aussi flagrant et je n'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner la partie audio de la CM (pb connu). Tout le reste est OK.
Après avoir pas mal bataillé (en vain), j'ai opté pour une liaison audio USB puis bluetooth actuellement.
Quand à ma congif, elle est assez classique :
Z87 HD3
I7 4770 K @ 4.3 GHz (sans water cooling, ça chauffe très peu)
16 Go RAM
Magic Mouse BT via dongle USB et Clavier Apple filaire.
GTX 650
SSD 250 : MAC OS
SSD 250 : W7
SSD 500 : Data frais
2To : Data traités
3To : Time Machine
Je peux dire que c'est opérationnel.
Je constate quelques "freeze" par moment mais ils sont très rares (1/6mois) et parfois quand je viens d'utiliser W7 (j'ignore si c'est corrélé)
Il m'est arrivé (lors des pb de son) de devoir réinstaller. J'utilise pour ça une sauvagarde Time Machine qui permet de restaurer à la fois le système et les applications immédiatement.
Si vous venez d'un Mac et que vous voulez récupérer vos appli, c'est à tenter..


----------

